# Is this how you would react?



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

How many of us would have this reaction?


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Yessserreee Booobbb!!


----------



## karlen (Apr 22, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I would be helping get other things for him to take as long as he left my craft stuff alone...Sure thing..


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I would also have my 357, ain't no body getting my stuff, not without a fight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLOLOL!!! Already told hubby, when we move to Wyoming, ALL my crafting stuff goes with. lol


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Id tell the guy i would knit him a black hat too if he would just leave with the other stuff!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh yea!! If he got by Lily, which he wouldn't....he could have all of it except MY craft stuff!!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (Dec 16, 2011)

Mmm.., it's already happened, though not while I'm at home. If I was at home alone, well, they could meet dad's Springfield.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh no that isn't how I would react. I would beg him to take it...then I could start all over again.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

just love the fact that others recognize what is important inlife!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Oh no that isn't how I would react. I would beg him to take it...then I could start all over again.


I'm _so_ glad that I'm not the only one to think that way!! :-D


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

haha


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I am so there guarding my stash. funny Happy knitting.Linda


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

It might make you to introduce him to Smith and Wesson.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us would have this reaction?


Burglars would come to my house and leave again because they would think I had already been ransacked.
My yarn is carefully hidden in my sewing/craft/junk room and no self-respecting burglar would set foot in there without checking their insurance policy first.
Being untidy has its merits.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

me too!


----------



## ukraftykid (Aug 8, 2011)

If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd tell him take my gold, money, husband but leave my yarn and fabric alone. My boyfriend ( husband ) is sitting next to me laughing saying I can see you doing that.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

2nd ammendment! I agree.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

this cartoon lady sure makes my laugh but it it were me I would not be standing there with my mouth open; I'd have the shotgun out of the closet cuz I've got a lot more worthless things to defend than she has. The bad guy would be riping thru stuff makin a mess looking for something valuabe - what a mess!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > How many of us would have this reaction?
> ...


I am with you, my stash is everywhere at the moment as I have been looking for something, my house is untidy but I usually know approximately where things are. If I tidy up and put things away I forget where they are. Lol


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh yes! ... take anything you like, but leave my wool ...


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm with you, deshka! If he got passed my dogs, he'd have to contend with my .357 to get at my stash! :wink:


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

love it...specially as a lot of my craft stuff has moved with me everytime...must admit I would not deliberately get rid of it in any other way than using it to make something.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > How many of us would have this reaction?
> ...


Good answer Colleen, now I know why my craft room is so messy. I keep meaning to sort it out, but the knitting on my needles always cries out to me to be done, or the laptop wants to be turned on so as I can check up on what's been happening with other KP'ers. I do hate that it is such a mess in that room and I really will sort it out one day, even if it is just so as I can actually dust and reach the window. As for burglar, I think he would see the room and say to himself, "This looks like too much hard work, think I'll give this room a miss".

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

jennyb1 said:


> Aggie May said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


lol...some one after my own heart there...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

ukraftykid said:


> If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.


Wow! Stashes just happen. I guess I am a born procrastinator, so buy when I see, and put off until later, and that just happens multiple times and lo and behold there is a stash.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I started out with a nice apartment, everything in it's place, color co-ordinated, same period furniture, tastful & expensive-looking coverlets---then I learned to knit!!! Now, the only things I can find are my knitting needles (half the time)! NOBODY is getting my yarn!!!!!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

good for you.......I would love to have just one room for all my crafts and knitting....presently everything is in my office...a little cluttered, but out of the way....just wish the room had more light and a nice comfy couch and maybe radio/tv for noise...


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I think my reaction would be simular to the picture. LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would confront him with my knitting needles at the ready. After all, doesn't the TSA consider them weapons?


----------



## lddldd (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a rider insurance on my stash and crafts, not so on my electronics or jewelry!


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

That would be me. And if I win the lottery, I am spending it all on yarn and rolling around in a pile of it.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

OH YA sounds like fun


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

No, but I probably would offer him all the stringed instruments (chance to get rid of hubbie's 6 guitars and the spare harp) Then I'd use the insurance to buy 1 each, better.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for my morning laugh. That would definitely be my reaction. Good one.


----------



## Gmaj (Nov 19, 2011)

Well,he'd have a tough time in my house because my stuff is scattered all over (except the kitchen and bath) in every room,hallway, closet and shed.There are even quilts on the walls. He'd need a small van rather than a sack. gmaj


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

It was April 3rd, 1974. The tornado was headed directly toward us, and my husband screamed for me to get my shoes on and get under the house. I did get my shoes on the wrong feet and also grabbed the stack of library books. I hadn't yet learned to knit, but I'm certain that now my yarn would be what I'd grab. 

Oh yeah--the tornado veered and went another direction.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great way to start my day! Not getting my stuff!


----------



## ibknittin (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, he got away with some yarn. I'm using my copy of June Hyatt's "Principles of Knitting' to hit him over the head and get the yarn back!
Lyn in NC


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

britgirl said:


> ukraftykid said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.
> ...


Agree...stashes just happen....to habitual hoarders!! lol ...


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I want this on a shirt!!!!!!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Most definitely he could take all the other stuff -- it would make room my MORE MORE MORE MORE!!! LOL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe!!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

lddldd said:


> I have a rider insurance on my stash and crafts, not so on my electronics or jewelry!


Too funny.


----------



## Heide (Jun 23, 2011)

too funny , but true lol


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I am laughing so hard!!!!! Cute!!!! I love it!!! Yes, I would not like it at all. ;0)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

gave me a morning chuckle


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Several years ago, an old friend asked me what I was going to make with a piece of fabric I had bought. My reply---I don't know, but it's beautiful. isn't it?The same philosophy applies to yarn--if it's beautiful, and the price is right, I'll buy, and worry about what to make, later. Result?---an enormous stash! I'll need another lifetime to use it all up!


ukraftykid said:


> If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

ukraftykid said:


> If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.


ok, my explaination is, i see something i'd like to do, obtain pattern and yarn, life gets in the way, it's never started, or started and never finished (WIP), or in the yarn shop, a new yarn comes in, love the colors, want to buy it before somebody else comes in and gets all the good stuff, uh, and lately, people i've knitted for think that yarn is a great gift (and it is) and gave me yarn for christmas or whatever... therefore stash...... not to mention i'm a spinner also and people would ask me what i'm gonna make and i would reply "yarn"

that's my story and i'm sticking to it....


----------



## ConnieD (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm with you! Reminds me of the joke with the old lady stopped by law enforcement. She had a concealed weapons permit and 3 handguns in the car. The officer asked her what she was afraid of. She answered: "Not a 'damn' thing honey"....


----------



## sparkiee (Jan 21, 2011)

yesserree, nobody is going to to take my yarn.....lol lol lvoe this cartoon


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

silly but true


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I end up with leftovers. Then it builds up and eventually I make the leftovers into something


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oddly enough, my house is a mess, but my crafts are organized and neat! lol!! The thing about a common thief is that they would not appreciate the priceless value of a gorgeous stash of yarn! My main concern would be them messing up my many WIP that are still on needles, while rifling through my yarn looking for more valuable stuff. Talk about not seeing the trees for the forest! Retarded thief!


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

HAHAHA! I hope I remember that one!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

ukraftykid said:


> If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.


First
I would do the same thing with my tiny stash, may even show him some of my DH's toys that are taking up room around the house (not really).
Second
Ukraftykid, I also try to buy my yarn for the project I have in mind. Unfortunately, :thumbup: I live in a rural area  and when I buy yarn for projects I HAVE :lol: to buy some extra. Poor me, living in a corner of paradise  AND being forced ;-) :thumbup: to buy extra yarn for each project. How stressful is my life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Yup  :wink:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

LOVE the cartoon...and all of the replies, too!!! We are all SOOOOOOO alike...what a hoot!!! Ummmm, mess...ummmmm, procrastination....ummmmmm, stashes.....??? Isn't that a way of life??? Have a great day!!! GG


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL makes me think about knitting a gun holster for hubby's Smith and Wesson!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

You betcha!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I gave a friend some of my stash at Christmas..just so I could go buy more.She was thrilled and I love buying pretty yarn.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, now, that's absolute truth if ever I saw it!

'course, we would all be armed with some pretty lethal weapons to enforce it. Let's see any burglar with his hands full of HiDef TV get past me and my Addi-Turbos!


----------



## knitwit112 (Jan 19, 2012)

Love itttttttt hahaha...That is so me


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

Can't make up my mind what I liked more - the cartoon or our group's comments.


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

You go girl!!! I'm right with all your gals' thinking.


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

Love it........


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Haha, I would have shot him!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us would have this reaction?


definitely xx


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

I sure would act on that one.
Love the picture.
Marie50


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Funny! It reminds me of once when our car was stolen while on vacation. I was most upset about losing a WIP afghan that was in the car at the time. To this day it still hurts to think of that afghan and all the hours I had devoted to it.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol...I actually worry about my stash..if we had a fire what would i save first? my important papers and photos>? or my stash? lol


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

For sure!


----------



## mgtapley (Nov 11, 2011)

Too Funny!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Reminds me of a couple of Christmases ago when a local Santa's car was broken into and they stole his custom-made vintage Santa suit. AND his Shriner's vest with all his collected pins on it. This guy was well-known in the Colorado Springs area as Santa. Wore red and kept his beautiful white beard all year long. Kids would point at him in amazement and giggle at the mall or grocery store in the summer as he and his wife shopped. He was in very huge demand all over the country to be the mall Santa during the Christmas season.

Never recovered any of it nor found who did it. It was just very sad.  



mea said:


> Funny! It reminds me of once when our car was stolen while on vacation. I was most upset about losing a WIP afghan that was in the car at the time. To this day it still hurts to think of that afghan and all the hours I had devoted to it.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

OhBoy! You got that right!!


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh yes! Good morning humor for me!


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

I never thought about this happening. I think a really big, heavy safe is in order.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ukraftykid said:


> If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.


I guess I always buy more yarn than I need for a project. Fear of runnung out, I think. Then left over becomes stash, so I have something from every project I've ever done, plus inherited Mom's when she went to nursing home.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us would have this reaction?


OMG that is me!!! How funny is that! Thank you for sharing a smile this morning!!! Sheri


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

I would be the same as she is but I think my husband would be a very happy man. I am trying so hard this year to use up a portion of the stash, but it will take me the rest of my life to attain my goal. 
KathyM


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I would have a bat in my hands...take anything but


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

OH I'd have my gun out for sure...rofl


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

You got that right! I absolutley would!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

My feelings exactly! lol!!


----------



## Angelsmom (Jan 27, 2012)

This is hilarious..IF he touched ONE ball of our stash, he'd be tied up with leftovers!!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ladies I love all your replies and has made me smile as I have read everyone. just imagine what we could do if we were allowed to govern our various parts of the world.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Love it - yessss


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I love this!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!! Already told hubby, when we move to Wyoming, ALL my crafting stuff goes with. lol


We talked about getting a motorhome and my first panic was where would all my yarn go???
Sheri


----------



## merrilee61 (Jan 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us would have this reaction?


Absolutely!! Rotflmbo!!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

OMGoodness YES!!! HaHa


----------



## pollyjim (Dec 1, 2011)

Great cartoon. Thanx for starting my day with a chuckle!


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like he might come back for a scarf.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i sure would, take anything but the yarn!!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no that isn't how I would react. I would beg him to take it...then I could start all over again.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ditto...with Talon bullets...lol



deshka said:


> I would also have my 357, ain't no body getting my stuff, not without a fight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm there!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if you can claim your stash on your insurance if it's stolen?


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

:lol: LOVE this and I think I would do the same thing.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Fuuuuuunnnnnnnnnny!!!!!!!
But Yes, my yarn stash is very important to me


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Do they have a spring loaded DPN gun? Would definitely come in handy here. ha ha ha ha ha.......


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

that would be Me!!!!!!!! Take what you want but leave my stash alone!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

You bet and right now that's exactly what mine would look like if I piled it up in a corner.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

You betcha!!! And I love your joke. Thank you for giving me a good reason to smile this morning! 

Yesterday I told my son that I used a gift certificate from Wal-Mart for groceries. It for $50 given to me by some very kind friends. Then I told him that I spent $50 on yarn at another place. He smiled sweetly and said: Are you sure you don't have enough yarn in this house? Of course I have yarn in this house, but do we ever have enough? I don't think so. .and they can steal the jewelry, but better not touch my yarn!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

britgirl said:


> ukraftykid said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a stash I am sure I would react like that but I do not have one. I know what I am going to knit and go and buy the wool when I need it. Can anyone explain why you all have a stash? I would no doubt have one if I knew why but it would have to be small as I do not have a lot of room, most of my spare room is taken up with card making stuff, now that is a stash I can understand.
> ...


I always buy a little extra to make sure I don't run out of yarn. I bought the exact amount on my first sweater and ran out with 4 inches to go. So I always but extra. You can always make a stuffed animal or scarf of many colors. Besides with a little stash you always have something to work on.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I already do! Take my money...leave my yarn!


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

You've got that right!!


----------



## maxinemicki (May 15, 2011)

The picture now hangs on my craft room door.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

ROFL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrsleanna (Jan 23, 2012)

love it! Too true!


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

he would need a truck, to get away with my yarn, if the dog dont eat him,before he find it :twisted:


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

Well it goes withoug saying!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

that just made me sit right here infront of the computer and nod yes and giggle outloud...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Me for sure!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't have much to protect, but let someone try to take it from me - WAR!!! Really cute cartoon. Love it!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I like your way of thinking. There are a l lot of improved products since we started collecting.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

yes maam


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

You get that right!


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

I can totally relate!! : ) Love it , thanks for my chuckle of the day!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us would have this reaction?


My reaction exactly!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no that isn't how I would react. I would beg him to take it...then I could start all over again.
> ...


LOL! And, you are so right.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> How many of us would have this reaction?


LOL, I love it! And, I made it my computer's wallpaper.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I wonder if you can claim your stash on your insurance if it's stolen?


ABSOLUTELY!

I know this, because...on election day, 1980, my house burned down. Long story there, but suffice it to say that I listed all the yarn I had at the time, my needles, my bits and bobs, and how much it would cost to replace each and every skein.

.................and then, when the check came, I had the MOST fun....


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> Bea 465 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you can claim your stash on your insurance if it's stolen?
> ...


Wow!! Good to know.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Alesa (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes indeed, all my yarn and quilting stuff is sacred!!!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Regarding insurance claims:

I learned a hard lesson the day my house went down. 

Well....actually, it wasn't all that hard, because I had JUST shepherded my husband through an inventory kick. He got paranoid (now I just think he was psychic) the summer before, and insisted that we go through every single room in the house, taking pictures and notes. We had a notebook with that inventory (complete with those pictures and notes) at my mother's house for safe keeping. At the same time, he went to our insurance company and changed our coverage from 'fair market value' to 'replacement cost.' 

I thought he was nuts. 'Course, the fact that I was VERY pregnant with my fifth child didn't help my enthusiasm much. 

ANYway, the fire happened about a month after we finished the inventory and the coverage upgrade. 

Our claims manager thought we hung the moon. He told us that with that notebook, he was able to settle things faster than he'd ever settled a claim like that before; the underwriters didn't give him any problems at all!

Which was good, because the check came a week before Katherine was born, 31 years ago today.


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

CUTE!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

We protect the ones we love. Our children our yarn!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL Too funny!!


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

If he would take the old stuff, I could justify buying some of the beautiful yarns so many of you write about.


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

love it love it love it LOL


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

love it love it love it LOL


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

love it..


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

You bet! Nobody touches my yarn!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 24, 2012)

Me!!!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep! That would be me!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, yeah!


----------



## matuttle (Jun 6, 2011)

Take the Big Screen and whatever you want - DO NOT take my tubs of yarn!!!


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

ahhahaha that is cute,, that can work,,lol


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL LOL LOL that's meeeeeeeee


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely! You toucha my stash, I smasha your face!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I can relate to all the comments. We are getting ready to move and I keep telling my DH that all my stashes are coming with us... no questions.. if .. ands .. or buts...

I have LOTS of stashes... yarn, crochet thread, sewing patterns, knitting and crochet patterns... Jewelry beads and findings.... I think that's it. I am trying to sell off all of my craft patterns though. Check out my etsy site listed under my post for the web site... I would appreciate getting rid of some of it and so would my DH....lol
Starfire


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Boy can I relate!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Boy can I relate!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I loved it
Jeanne


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I would!!!!!....LOL


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

oh yea


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

iwould be glad if he would take all my leftovers so i would have an excuse to startall over again


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

a few years a go, my dear hubby ran out of string, went into my yarn room and grabbed a skein of yarn to tie up flowers, shrubs, and beans in the garden. let's just say he never did that again!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

moke said:


> a few years a go, my dear hubby ran out of string, went into my yarn room and grabbed a skein of yarn to tie up flowers, shrubs, and beans in the garden. let's just say he never did that again!


Oh, I dunno. I do love to knit with 'Simply Soft," but you could use that to tie up an oak tree and Hurricane Katrina wouldn't blow it over.  I would, however, have a problem with him using my hand spun silk/alpaca/merino mix.....

Hmmmn.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

That would be my reaction too.lol


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, me to, take what you want, but stay out of the basement (woman cave)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!! I know I definitely would!!



Silverowl said:


> How many of us would have this reaction?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yall forgot about protecting our patterns we have all copied on KP. Now I'm mad! lol


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep, don't mess with my yarn stash. Patricia


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> Regarding insurance claims:
> 
> I learned a hard lesson the day my house went down.
> 
> ...


I hadn't actually thought about insurance as far as my stash of yarns, patterns, needles etc etc. My son actually works for an insurance company and last year he told me we should take photos of everything just in case something ever happened that we might need to make an insurance claim. I wrote myself a note to do this, as my memory is soooo bad, and stuck it on the front of the fridge to remind me to do it. Guess what? Writing myself a note did not help!!! BUT now that this has come up on the forum and my stash etc might be at risk, I am definitely going to take those photos. Only problem is, it is going to take 'forever' to take all the photos, and I'm just talking about the photos of my stash, knitting and crocheting needles etc etc. Then I will need to do everything else in the house. One good thing has come out of this particular topic - I now have the incentive to sort out my 'craft room'. Ooops! just thought of something. When I take all the photos of my stash etc, my DH will have an absolute fit when he realises how much I have actually spent over recent years on yarn, needles, patterns etc. Oh well, I am sure he will get over it when he realises how happy it makes me hehehe. Actually the real problem might be how much our insurance premiums will have to go up to cover it all. I will have to ask my son if the insurance will even cover it. Afraid it won't stop me though, DH already says that I won't live long enough to use it all. I'm sure he is right too, as I am not a very fast knitter. Oh well!!!!!!

Love Jenny xxxx  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

moke said:


> a few years a go, my dear hubby ran out of string, went into my yarn room and grabbed a skein of yarn to tie up flowers, shrubs, and beans in the garden. let's just say he never did that again!


I love this comment, because my DH would never be game enough to do that. Well, certainly not without asking me first anyway, and then he would only get what I wasn't so keen on anyway. LOL

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yall forgot about protecting our patterns we have all copied on KP. Now I'm mad! lol


I didn't forget, I was thinking about the forklift truck that would be required to carry out all the patterns. LOL

It is so nice to be amongst my own kind.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Probably a lot of us.... 

I don't have any money....... I have only YARN, YARN, YARN!!!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Buy him some dental floss for his next birthday. He can use that to tie up shrubs, etc. LOL


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Buy him some dental floss for his next birthday. He can use that to tie up shrubs, etc. LOL


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Yesterday, I went in to a charity shop, just to look-----and found three bags of yarn---two with 2 balls each of multi-coloured "On your toes" , and the third with 2 balls of "Astra-Look at me". I didn't NEED it , but it was so-o-o-o pretty, and I got the lot for $8. I, too, love buying pretty yarn!


LadyLibrarian said:


> I gave a friend some of my stash at Christmas..just so I could go buy more.She was thrilled and I love buying pretty yarn.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

You should check with your insurance company to find out if you need a "rider" to your homeowners policy to cover hobby equipment or collectibles. One would think it would be covered but you don't want to find out the hard war that your needle collection and yarn stash may not be replaced by the insurance company without a rider. Please keep us posted since many of us are in the same boat. Thanks, Patricia


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

hehehehe..he better be careful or I will steal his hot orange masonry twine...it is looking really really good for a bev stokes crocheted bag!


----------



## mummsie (Dec 4, 2011)

"Step away from the stash. My hands are registered weapons." :lol:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol good one


----------



## jaiaface (Feb 6, 2011)

OOOOOOOHHHH YEAH!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no that isn't how I would react. I would beg him to take it...then I could start all over again.
> ...


me 2


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

That is cute, but he'd better not touch anything stashed


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> That is cute, but he'd better not touch anything stashed


Amen! lol


----------



## elfish_midget (Jan 28, 2012)

Depends... What type of yarn is that?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> Probably a lot of us....
> 
> I don't have any money....... I have only YARN, YARN, YARN!!!!


LOL... yep, that's me too.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yea, patterns! Luuurv patterns! Got thousands, mostly on my p.c. Actually put them all on C.D. yesterday cos the thought crossed my mind that if my computer crashed ...


----------



## knittertwo (Feb 6, 2011)

Meeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## failte44 (Sep 16, 2011)

Loved this, my friend and self are knitting mad, we have been known to travel miles to find different wool shops, we drove half way up Scotland to Stornoway once, then back down through Skye to check out the wool shops. We started off doing socks, then progressed to other things, i have just learned to cable, ( I'm 65) I love reading all the tips and seeing the wonderful finished results, and i save the ones that are of interest to me for future reference. Am now knitting 'baby things' for a 'great great grandson' due in May. Thanks again for all your good advice and tips and i look forward to lots more


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

There are some quite good places to buy wool, on Skye, aren't there? Several years ago, I bought wool for a man's Aran cardigan, at Boreraig Park. The wool was from Leonard MacLeod's flock of black Hebridean sheep! It was 'grown' locally and spun locally, too!


failte44 said:


> Loved this, my friend and self are knitting mad, we have been known to travel miles to find different wool shops, we drove half way up Scotland to Stornoway once, then back down through Skye to check out the wool shops. We started off doing socks, then progressed to other things, i have just learned to cable, ( I'm 65) I love reading all the tips and seeing the wonderful finished results, and i save the ones that are of interest to me for future reference. Am now knitting 'baby things' for a 'great great grandson' due in May. Thanks again for all your good advice and tips and i look forward to lots more


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I would show him my Colt. Edith


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

Now that is funny....thanks for the laugh!!


----------

